# Hardware for a FreeBSD Samba server



## CP2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello all. I previously used Linux mint, but I have been tasked by my GF to share out all of our files to the 5 computers we have in our household. 3 Macs, 2 windows computers. One which I dual boot with Linux mint. My windows is only for games...don't judge me 

So I was told I should use FreeBSD/Samba to head up this task. Cool. So I am in the market for a new computer. I don't want to use any of the ones I already have as they have their own roles and i want a dedicated media server. So, I'm on the fence about whether or not I should go ahead and build one of get a premade computer. I know FreeBSD can run great on any system. I just am questionable as to the expansion capabilities on a premade. I want to setup a software raid5. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Orum (Sep 13, 2011)

If you plan on using ZFS, get something with a lot of RAM (4+ GB) and AMD64.  If not (i.e. just going to use UFS), pretty much anything will do.


----------



## CP2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Does it HAVE to be an AMD64?  I mean, I got this measly intel i3 (3.1) Is that good? :stud  I kid I kid!!!!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

CP2 said:
			
		

> Does it HAVE to be an AMD64?  I mean, I got this measly intel i3 (3.1) Is that good? :stud  I kid I kid!!!!



Oddly enough, an i3 is amd64.


----------



## CP2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Can't you tell I'm a n00b? LOL


----------



## overmind (Sep 14, 2011)

AMD64 stands for x86 - 64 bit compatible cpu and can be intel or AMD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2011)

If only that had been discussed on these forums before.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If only that had been discussed on these forums before.



And there went another perfectly-good sarcasm meter.  Do you know what an autoranging HM496 with true RMS sarcasm in megamocks and the optional tauntometer costs?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd say money.


----------

